# epidural???



## chelsdavison

*So ive got 4weeks until my due date. I really like the idea of an epidural.
I feel that I would have a better experience as I would be more relaxed and calm, there for I feel I would enjoy labour more aswell as have a more memorable time. This is my first baby so obviously I have no experience of this. I have done my research and am aware of the procedure and risk etc. And I have spoken to my midwife about my choice and she says this is fine. But I would really like to hear about other ladies experiences of epidurals. thank you to all who reply and wish you all a happy pregnancy through to mummy-hood. xxx*


----------



## sophxx

i didnt want a epi but things changed and i had to else it would have been a c section as lo broke my tail bone. i had my baby at burnley so not fair from you and they were fab my epi was amazing i was clam chatting on my phone at when i was ready to push but i didnt have pain and could move my legs but i also knew when i wanted to push. i was up walking around stragiht after i had had my lo. i had a fab expenince and would def think about having one next time if i have to x


----------



## mother of two

i had an epidural with my daughter and that was four years ago. the experience after the epidural is amazing. you are way more relaxed and can focus better. without it, for me because i don't like a lot of pain is miserable and unbearable. could not go through labor with no epidural.


----------



## Quackquack99

Its nice to hear some decent reviews of burnley. I've heard some bad ones. I'm not too keen on the epidural and will try go without but then again I don't know how bad labour will be. I guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks time


----------



## aliss

Well, I will be honest, you can literally sleep through your labour if the epidural works correctly, it presents zero pain for nearly everyone who has it. 

Now, the flip side of that is if a complication happens, it can impair your ability to deal with it physically, can slow your labour, and increases the risk of C-section. 

I slept through my labour on the 2nd day (got epidural on day 2, not 1), watched TV, laughed/joked with friends, then my baby got stuck and I couldn't do various maneuvers to get him out so they broke his collarbone to get him out. C'est la vie - well, not really. It was an utter disaster and getting an epidural was the biggest mistake of my life.

I'm not saying that will happen to you, it's not very common, and most women have epidurals just fine - but I would never advise getting one just for the heck of it at first - try and manage what you can. You might surprise yourself.


----------



## yourstruly10

I absolutely loved my epidural and will 100% be having one again this time. When they put the epidural in Idid not feel any pain just a little pressure. 30 minutes later I was in heaven as the apin had stopped and I could only feel little bits of the pressure from the contractions. It actually sped my labour up since I was more relaxed. I got to sleep for a bit and save up some energy. When I hit about 8cm they turned it down to half strength so I could feel when to push. I was told i was a very effective pusher for a first timer and my daughter was born after only 20 minutes of pushing. I could feel exactly when to push but it was just a very strong urge and almost no pain. I was also up and walking 30 minutes after having her. She was also born wide awake and happy. It had no effects on her just as I was told it wouldnt.

It is a very personal choice however. I am not one of those peop0le who wants to experience every single little pain of childbirth. I was more then happy to just be calm, comfortable and present in the whole experience. I did not want any of the drugs that would make me feel loopy.


----------



## Celesse

I had an epidural as my baby was showing signs of distress and I wanted it in place in case of any emergency interventions (C-Section, instrumental) which was a real possibility. I did end up with a C-Section as baby stayed distressed and got worse. 

I recently had a birth reflections session where a midwife went through my birth notes and I learnt that on the internal done a bit after the epidural my baby was lying LOT, so facing sideways. Before the epidural she was facing downwards. So basically after the epidural she slipped into a position that would potentially slow down labour. I don't think I would have had a different outcome due to her distress.


----------



## lynnikins

just wanted to put in that not having an Epidural or Narcotic pain relief doesnt mean women dont want pain relief they would just rather avoid the potential side effects of those drugs.

i honestly can say ive had worse period cramps than labour pains with ds2, i used Tens then gas and air at the end and the reason i believe it didnt hurt so bad is because i didnt fight the pain like i did with ds1 with ds1 i tensed through every contraction doing exactly the opposite of what my body was trying to do so it was no wonder i had a 56 hour labour the best bit of it was in the pool caus i finally relaxed and the pain nearly disappeared.

Its your choice if you take the Epi just be aware although they are "good" for some people they arent "good" for all


----------



## lozzy21

lynnikins said:


> just wanted to put in that not having an Epidural or Narcotic pain relief doesnt mean women dont want pain relief they would just rather avoid the potential side effects of those drugs.
> 
> i honestly can say ive had worse period cramps than labour pains with ds2, i used Tens then gas and air at the end and the reason i believe it didnt hurt so bad is because i didnt fight the pain like i did with ds1 with ds1 i tensed through every contraction doing exactly the opposite of what my body was trying to do so it was no wonder i had a 56 hour labour the best bit of it was in the pool caus i finally relaxed and the pain nearly disappeared.
> 
> Its your choice if you take the Epi just be aware although they are "good" for some people they arent "good" for all

I second this, the cramp i got in my leg during labour hurt more than the contractions did.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I've given birth both with and without an epi and can tell you that I would not give birth without one again. Very relaxed, even enjoyable. Pushed baby out without problem and enjoyed that moment thoroughly x


----------



## Rhio92

lozzy21 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to put in that not having an Epidural or Narcotic pain relief doesnt mean women dont want pain relief they would just rather avoid the potential side effects of those drugs.
> 
> i honestly can say ive had worse period cramps than labour pains with ds2, i used Tens then gas and air at the end and the reason i believe it didnt hurt so bad is because i didnt fight the pain like i did with ds1 with ds1 i tensed through every contraction doing exactly the opposite of what my body was trying to do so it was no wonder i had a 56 hour labour the best bit of it was in the pool caus i finally relaxed and the pain nearly disappeared.
> 
> Its your choice if you take the Epi just be aware although they are "good" for some people they arent "good" for all
> 
> I second this, the cramp i got in my leg during labour hurt more than the contractions did.Click to expand...

Same! I got cramp in my calf just as I pushed Connor's head out (well, more like ventoused his head out) and that hurt more than the strongest contractions.

If I were you, I'd go in with an open mind. If you need an epidural, then have one, don't go in there already deciding to have one, as you may surprise yourself x


----------



## JeepGirl

My epidural was wonderful :thumbup: 

All I felt was a quick pinch when they put it in. Didn't hurt at all and even if it did, it would have been worth it! I went from being in so much pain that I couldn't talk to being so relaxed that I was chatting and joking with OH, mom and the nurses. After getting my epi I truly enjoyed labour, I only knew I was having contractions from seeing them on the monitor didn't feel them at all. I could still feel my legs but they seemed very heavy. When it came time to push, I was able to no problem even though I couldn't feel anything. Unfortunately LO was face up with a big head and got very stuck and ended up with a EMCS. The doctor said epidural or not, I would never have been able to push him out, he was so stuck they even had a hard time getting him out in surgery. 

I have to have c sections for any future births, but if I could have a vaginal birth I would have another epidural for sure.


----------



## Seity

Best, best, best decision I made to have the epidural. I cannot recommend it enough. I had a fast labor and pushed him out in less than 5 minutes, so no slowing or complications to my labor for having it.


----------



## JadeEmChar

My epi's didn't work..With my first labour i had to have a spinal block and with my second they wouldn't give me the harder drug eg spinal block and was in agony for the whole labour. Admittedly im a larger girl so maybe i need more of the drug than thinner women. i guess if you really want to give it a go go for it.


----------



## aj11

i LOVED my epidural. it was wonderful! i had control of my legs the whole time, could still feel sensation, it just took away the pain! 

i would have probably tried gas & air first if that was an option but its not in the US. :)


----------



## lolomom

the epidural was the greatest thing on earth. I went to the hospital in early labor with my son, only to be told it was "false labor" and was sent home to suffer through the night. I spent 6 hours while my husband slept, breathing through terrible contractions every 5 minutes before my water finally broke and we went back to the hospital. Once there, they tried to make me sit in a bath or walk the halls, as I was dilated to 4 and progressing, but I refused and demanded an epidural. 

When they placed it, it was a little bit of pressure but was otherwise completely fine and within minutes it felt like heaven. The contraction pain ended, I just felt pressure. I could laugh, watch tv, talk to my husband and mom, and was much more relaxed. My labor actually progressed faster because I wasn't so tense. It did allow me to feel when it was time to push, and I pushed him out in 20 minutes without problem or pain. I cannot recommend it enough. 

When I deliver my second son in a few months I will walk in the hospital chanting epidural. No way would I ever go through labor without it!


----------



## chelsdavison

i must admit that after reading responses to his thread. i DEFINATELY am loving the idea now. and im feeling a lot more relaxed about it too. some of you seem to have had a wonderful experience and my nerves are calmer. im planning to go in here with an open mind. starting with gas and air, maybe pethadine as some one said. i may surprise myself. but keeping the epi in mind if i feel i need it. alot more reasured now ladies. thanx for all your posts. x x x


----------



## JeepGirl

chelsdavison said:


> i must admit that after reading responses to his thread. i DEFINATELY am loving the idea now. and im feeling a lot more relaxed about it too. some of you seem to have had a wonderful experience and my nerves are calmer. im planning to go in here with an open mind. starting with gas and air, maybe pethadine as some one said. i may surprise myself. but keeping the epi in mind if i feel i need it. alot more reasured now ladies. thanx for all your posts. x x x

Going in with an open mind is the best way to go. I said I was going to try without the epi, but if I needed it that was fine too. My contractions started strong and 3 mins apart:wacko: From the time of my first contraction to 2hrs later when I got to the hospital, I was 6cm and the pain was bad. So I went for the epi. But I think if the contractions had of started slow and steady they might have been easier to take:shrug: Everyones labour is different and we all handle pain different.

Good luck for a happy and healthy delivery:hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

At 7cm I had my fight/flight reflex, and opted to get an epidural. By the time the tech got up there to give it to me, I was already feeing the urge to bear down, but didn't tell them. I ended up pushing her out before the epidural could kick in-- honestly, best thing that ever happened to me. Feeling the baby come out of you is the best thing you could ever imagine. But that just, IMO. :flower: 

If you want the epi, you should definitely get it. There's nothing wrong with getting relief-- do whatever you feel is going to help you get through labor the best. :thumbup: Just be prepared for in case you progress too quickly to get one!


----------



## K80

I had epidurals with both of my babies. My first son was 10lbs 7oz and I honestly think the epidural saved both our lives I don;t know that I could have pushed him out without it, i'm pretty thin. With the second baby I got the epidural before I had any labor pains and it was the most relaxing birth EVER. I did not feel ANY pain! MY labor was induced so that my baby would nto get too big as I was already measuring full term and it was still two weeks from my due date. When it was time to push I felt a little pressure so I let the nurs eknow and she said I was ready. The Dr. Came in and 15 min later I had a beautiful baby boy in my arms


----------



## Charlie189

I had to have an epidural during labour with my daughter because my blood pressure was too high and they didnt know how else to control it. 

I refused it for most of the labour but when i finally got it i felt so much better! I could still move my feet, and it didnt work as well in my left side so i felt some pain and contractions. I even managed to sleep! They only problem was i couldn't really tell when to push. I probably would opt to get one again next time! Between the pethadine and gas and air i can't remember much of labour before the epi.


----------



## nervouspains

I had 2 epidurals... They didnt touch me! Had no effect AT ALL!
I ended up with a c-section and had to have a spinal block as it was the only thing that could numb me! xx


----------



## holly2234

lozzy21 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to put in that not having an Epidural or Narcotic pain relief doesnt mean women dont want pain relief they would just rather avoid the potential side effects of those drugs.
> 
> i honestly can say ive had worse period cramps than labour pains with ds2, i used Tens then gas and air at the end and the reason i believe it didnt hurt so bad is because i didnt fight the pain like i did with ds1 with ds1 i tensed through every contraction doing exactly the opposite of what my body was trying to do so it was no wonder i had a 56 hour labour the best bit of it was in the pool caus i finally relaxed and the pain nearly disappeared.
> 
> Its your choice if you take the Epi just be aware although they are "good" for some people they arent "good" for all
> 
> I second this, the cramp i got in my leg during labour hurt more than the contractions did.Click to expand...

Me too. The effort to stop myself pushing (i was in the car still!) was more painful. I wont say it didnt hurt because it did! But i had no pain relief at all and it was the right decision for me.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

The epidural was a very good thing for me x3 vaginal births. My first delivery was extremely painful. I was in very intense pain for 12 hours prior to the epidural. Unfortunately it wore off too early and I had a very uncomfortable delivery, involving a 2nd degree episiotomy and forward tear. I wish I had been insistent upon reloading my cathether. My 2nd and 3rd deliveries were sooo amazing and almost pain free, thanks to the epidural! In my personal experience, the epidural did not stall my labor, on the contrary, actually. I dilated 3-5 centimeters in about an hour to an hour and a half every time. :)


----------



## rainbow_11

Hey there! I've had an epidural when I gave birth to my daughter which was my first.! Best decision Ever!! I was really really calm and everything went extremely well! Best of luck!xx


----------



## chelsdavison

thanx rainbow xxx


----------



## rainbow_11

chelsdavison said:


> thanx rainbow xxx

Your very welcome!:)


----------



## momof2babies

I was in labor for 7 hours before I asked for an epidural and was 7cm after the epi the last 3 cm took 18 hrs and I almost needed a c-section as lo got distressed couldn't feel legs properly for 36hours after it was done


----------



## madcatwoman

my labour was pretty horrendous.G&A didnt even tickle the spot!:dohh:

i had the epi and when it started working, it was bloody wonderful:happydance:

the pain was gone, but if someone had pinched me i could feel it!. i could feel when to push too:shrug: but as i say, painless!.
i felt them stitching me up-but it was painless!


----------



## fluffpuffin

epi was the best decision I made during labour. The mw tried to get me to have a warm shower or use gas & air, but neither of those helped. g&a just made me feel out of control. My labour was very long and I would not have coped without the epi. I was in labour for 8 hours before I had it & I needed pitocin to make the contractions stronger as I wasn't progressing before. Once I had it it was great. It was a patient-controlled epi, so I could top up as and when I wanted which was great. I liked still being able to feel a bit of pressure and my legs. I never lost control of my bladder either. Unfortunately LO got stuck and even instrumental delivery wouldn't get her out, so ended up with a c-section, but I doubt that was due to the epi.


----------



## x__amour

I had an epidural. Hurt a little to have it inserted but worked fabulously. :flow:


----------



## MiissMuffet

My advice would be only take the epi if needed. yes it was bliss to me as i was having a shocking labour, BUT there are real downsides to it too. i could not move around, i was stuck to the bed, i kept slipping down in the bed and i couldnt get up myself, i couldnt turn myself, it was very uncomfy. Not to mention the ITCH i got all over my body especially my legs and my feet. I had to have an antidote thing to stop the itching. My OH was itching my legs etc for me but it just wouldnt touch the spot. That itself was excruciateing to me i couldnt rest as i was just ITCHY :(

The birth itself was not relaxed at all, things went really badly and i was stuck there helpless. I am very glad i had the epi though as things they needed to do to me afterwards i really ont think i wouldve coped without it. 

goodluck :flower:


----------



## SparkleBug

Ive just asked 4 one in my birth plan and my mw moved me from mw led care to obstetrics to up the likelihood of getting one. Ive been told im not guaranteed one even if i ask as 1) they dont like to do it as its an intervention and 2) as one anaesthetist serves the local hospital as well as my maternity hospital and has to be paged 30 mins in advance! Waaaaah not a comforting thot!! Fingers crossed i can have one! Xx


----------



## chelsdavison

SparkleBug said:


> Ive just asked 4 one in my birth plan and my mw moved me from mw led care to obstetrics to up the likelihood of getting one. Ive been told im not guaranteed one even if i ask as 1) they dont like to do it as its an intervention and 2) as one anaesthetist serves the local hospital as well as my maternity hospital and has to be paged 30 mins in advance! Waaaaah not a comforting thot!! Fingers crossed i can have one! Xx

fingers crossed. hope your birth plan goes the way you want. xx


----------



## cheese lover

I came into labor with an open mind. I wanted to labor as long as possible but willing to get an epi if needed. My epi was great. I labored for 24 hours and got to 7 cm before I asked for it. I could still move my right leg which allowed me to switch positions when LO got distressed. I ended up with internal monitors and an assisted delivery (LO was face up and crooked) Which was not due to the epi. I'm not sure I could have endured 40 hours of labor, 4 hours of pushing and everything else without the epi. 
If we have another one I'll likely go in with the same attitude.


----------

